# Best way to go with a sentra



## One_Fast_Sentra (Mar 7, 2004)

Alright guys, I've searched and searched and searched and read everything I could, but I must be inept becuase I can't find an answer to my questions. This is my first post on this forum, and if you want to tear me apart for a post like this, that's fine, as long as I find answers to my questions. Anyhow, I'm looking at picking up a sentra to build myself a new sleeper, and I'm new to nissans and had a few questions. I was wondering what sentra I should buy between 1991-1994 of course, I eventually want to put an SR20 in I think, and from what I gather it's basically bolt on into the SE-R, trouble is, I'm having an impossible time finding one. What engine is in the normal Sentras and SE-Rs, and what would you recommend I do? Is it possible to convert a non SE-R into an SR20? I think the four door would make an even better sleeper then a two door. If so, what is involved? I appreciate the help of anyone who takes the time to help me out. Thanks guys.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

all the way on the bottom of this page are links to the sources of nissan knowledge.


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

One_Fast_Sentra said:


> Alright guys, I've searched and searched and searched and read everything I could, but I must be inept becuase I can't find an answer to my questions. This is my first post on this forum, and if you want to tear me apart for a post like this, that's fine, as long as I find answers to my questions. Anyhow, I'm looking at picking up a sentra to build myself a new sleeper, and I'm new to nissans and had a few questions. I was wondering what sentra I should buy between 1991-1994 of course, I eventually want to put an SR20 in I think, and from what I gather it's basically bolt on into the SE-R, trouble is, I'm having an impossible time finding one. What engine is in the normal Sentras and SE-Rs, and what would you recommend I do? Is it possible to convert a non SE-R into an SR20? I think the four door would make an even better sleeper then a two door. If so, what is involved? I appreciate the help of anyone who takes the time to help me out. Thanks guys.


 it may be more difficult to find a good running se-r than a base model but i think it worth the search,with the base model you get the 1.6l twin cam g16ade engine and rear drum, the chassis is less stiff than the se-r. you would need to swap the motor convert to rear wheel disk brake, stiffen the chassis, get a tach, i dont know about the interior if its the same. its a lot of work.save you the assle of convert everything and get an se-r


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

what exactly is a 'sleeper' ?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Solidox2k said:


> what exactly is a 'sleeper' ?


A sleeper in my opinon is a car that looks stock or close to it but under the mild exterior is a beast waiting to come out.
example: My step dad new a guy that had a 94 Ford Crown Victoria
he put a triton v10 under the hood stiffer springs but it was mabye dropped quater of an inch at that.
Looked like my grandmas car but was way fast he was out stompin all over 'stangs and 'vettes on the long highway stretches on the way to the lake.

"sleeper" is a widely used term that is up for interpetaion.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

studeringaaron said:


> A sleeper in my opinon is a car that looks stock or close to it but under the mild exterior is a beast waiting to come out.


lol, sounds like how my grenada used to be....until Texaco... :-/


----------



## V-SPEC (Dec 14, 2003)

One_Fast_Sentra said:


> Alright guys, I've searched and searched and searched and read everything I could, but I must be inept becuase I can't find an answer to my questions. This is my first post on this forum, and if you want to tear me apart for a post like this, that's fine, as long as I find answers to my questions. Anyhow, I'm looking at picking up a sentra to build myself a new sleeper, and I'm new to nissans and had a few questions. I was wondering what sentra I should buy between 1991-1994 of course, I eventually want to put an SR20 in I think, and from what I gather it's basically bolt on into the SE-R, trouble is, I'm having an impossible time finding one. What engine is in the normal Sentras and SE-Rs, and what would you recommend I do? Is it possible to convert a non SE-R into an SR20? I think the four door would make an even better sleeper then a two door. If so, what is involved? I appreciate the help of anyone who takes the time to help me out. Thanks guys.




SE-Rs come stock with SR20DE,you won't have to swap.My 93 SE-R makes an excellent sleeper.Keep looking for SE-R,you'll be glad you did.


----------



## One_Fast_Sentra (Mar 7, 2004)

Okay sorry, maybe I should have been more specific, when I said SR20, I meant the JDM SR20DET, not the stock sr20, but maybe it'd be a waste of my time, I mean, they're starting to throw out a lot of turbo kits and products for the NA SR20 now, but once again, don't know enough about it, anyone know off the top of their head what the hp of the NA SR20 is compared to the turbo. I've been working ontoyotas for so long, I confess I don't know where to start with nissans, just that I one day woke up with the desire to build a sleeper sentra, and I sort of like the four door version better then the SE-R, reason being that it is soo unsuspecting, and I think I could perform a GA16 to SR20 swap over the summer, wish I could find step-by-step instructions though, or something close, at least what I'd need. I already checked sentra.net. Hmmmm.... any comments or suggestions guys?
By the way, appreciate everything you've given me so far, thanks!


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

First of all, good choice on going with Nissan. Why? Because they're fast and reliable (if you take care of your shit of course).

Yeah, better to find an SE-R, but easier to just get a Sentra XE.
The SE-R has a better interior including a tach, black dash and fog light button which the XE doesn't have plus a better exterior including front bumber, fog lights, tail lights, wheels and wing to name a few. Oh yeah, and you'll have the SR20 in the car already, so, you just need a turbo and mods.

Wait, you wanted a sleeper you said.

An XE would make an even better sleeper then an SE-R because people already know SE-R's are fast (if they're car enthusiasts). Plus the XE doesn't look as eye catching as the SE-R(if you keep the XE some what stock).

It all depends if you want to find an SE-R which has the better looks inside and out with a SR20 (which the owner might not let go for cheap if he/she knows how rare the car is). Or, you could get a cheap ass XE and due the swap which will require a lot or work and to upgrade a lot of stuff.

The SE-R will cost between $2000 and $4000 dollars while you can get XE's under $2000. I bought my 1994 Sentra XE for $1950. It was in good condition and still is except for the oxidation and minor wear. I've had my car fo 2 years.

This is funny because i'm going through the same thing you are, but I already have the car and I paid it off recently. So, I dont know if I want to find an SE-R or just upgrade what I have. All I know is that I would have to sell my car plus save an extra $2000 so I can buy the SE-R or use that extra $2000 dollars that I would of spent to use on my car to upgrade.


Anyways, the later the year of the car usually means the manufacture fixed more bugs (yet this is not always true). I dont know of any major differences
between the Sentras from 1991 to 94, so I guess ther're relatively the same.
As for two doors and four doors, two doors looks better and I think four doors weigh more.
The Sentras (to my knowledge):

Sentra E - base model, has no AC or power steering I think.
Sentra XE - includes power steering, AC, power mirros.
Sentra LE - like the XE but with better bells and whistles.

All the above Sentras come with the GA16DE which stands for 1.6 liter, dual overhead cam, electronic fuel injection. It has 110 hp and 105 torque I think.

Sentra SE-R - better everything.

Comes with SR20DE It has 140 hp and 135 torque I think.



Later. Ask if anymore questions, cool.


----------



## One_Fast_Sentra (Mar 7, 2004)

MontyCrabApple said:


> First of all, good choice on going with Nissan. Why? Because they're fast and reliable (if you take care of your shit of course).
> 
> Yeah, better to find an SE-R, but easier to just get a Sentra XE.
> The SE-R has a better interior including a tach, black dash and fog light button which the XE doesn't have plus a better exterior including front bumber, fog lights, tail lights, wheels and wing to name a few. Oh yeah, and you'll have the SR20 in the car already, so, you just need a turbo and mods.
> ...


Thanks for providing the best information to date, after careful consideration I have decided to buy an old Sentra E. Why? Because it is the crappiest model you could find, and power steering and air conditioning would be torn out by me anyhow. I already have a host of experience working cars into peroformance machines (My proudest achievement being my Toyota Supra Turbo, I hope that doesn't draw hate here...) but I am truly going for the deadliest sleeper sentra known to man, I am going to go so far as to keep the stock muffler, crack it opend, blast out the baffles, replace it with 3 inch piping, and run it to the stock tips  from the outside I want the car to look like a pile of shit, but on the inside..... Well, I've taken a look at a few cars, and that's the way I'm going to go. Me and my buds are already talking about ways to run a full FMIC behind the stock bumper while making it inconspicuous. I can't wait to get on with the show, it's going to replace my Supra as my daily driver. Anyway, thanks for all the help, and I'll try and keep you guys posted.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

One_Fast_Sentra said:


> Me and my buds are already talking about ways to run a full FMIC behind the stock bumper while making it inconspicuous.


FMIC? sorry, still a newbie when it comes to mods/eng ^^;


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

FMIC = Front Mount InterCooler.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

Harris said:


> FMIC = Front Mount InterCooler.


ah, k.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

www.se-r.net

enjoy...


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

MontyCrabApple said:


> First of all, good choice on going with Nissan. Why? Because they're fast and reliable (if you take care of your shit of course).
> 
> Yeah, better to find an SE-R, but easier to just get a Sentra XE.
> The SE-R has a better interior including a tach, black dash and fog light button which the XE doesn't have plus a better exterior including front bumber, fog lights, tail lights, wheels and wing to name a few. Oh yeah, and you'll have the SR20 in the car already, so, you just need a turbo and mods.
> ...


what about my *SE* :hal: lol j/k


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

quick correction: I drive a manual '92 E two-door and while it indeed has no power steering (work out those biceps, baby!), mine does have a wonderfully cold-blowing AC.

And now for my $0.02 on the Sentra E (two-door): this thing weighs next to nothing, with no power steering/windows/locks, no sunroof, a manual tranny, only two doors, and even weight-saving unpainted bumpers, my lil' E weighs in at a very scant 2266 lbs, and that's with a full tank of gas, full fluids, a (relatively) weighty AC unit, steel wheels and spare tire. An E with a 1.6L I4 pulling 110 stock hp has a good enough pound-to-power ratio to make simple, everyday driving a thouroughly fun experience, especially with a slushbox to row through. :thumbup: Starting from there, it wouldn't take much at all to turn a bone-stock E into one helluva sleeper, especially if you're thinking about swappin' the gas-sippin' GA16 (I routinely get 27+ mpg) for a tire-burnin' SE20T! Swap the engine, open up the intake & exhaust, get some big disc brakes & rolling stock, stiffen & lower the suspension rigging, and you're ready to surprise the hell out of anything out on the road! Viva la Sentra E!!


----------



## bircky311 (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm also new to this site, but I think I remember reading somewhere that the steering rack had to be swapped to go SR-20 in anything but the SE-R. I think the best way to do the swapping, IF you're really ambitious/money is no object is to snag a beat to shit SE-R with good workings and a trashed body, and snag the base model with trashed workings and good body... make one of two, and have the running gear of the SE-R under the unsuspecting skin of the E... good luck man, I'm rootin' for ya!


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

The Sentra E comes with power steering, at least the '93 did. The 91-92 E did not have OD with the automatics and still had 4 speed manuals. 93-94 had OD for autos and an extra cog on the stick version. Still, no radio and no AC but these were both options on the later versions. The XE introduced the 4 spoke steering wheel, AM/Fm Cassette radio, better looking factory hubs, stabilizer bars (front and rear), AC, and seats made with better cloth. The LE was pushing closer to G-20 status without the SR20. A moonroof was optional and power everything was standard. The SE-R has everything but power accessories was not standard. 15 inch alloys, spoiler, and the autos had a "comfort" and "sport" option (stick version better anyway). ABS was included as an option (driver side only) in 93-94. 

Hey there was also a GXE Special Edition that had push button heat and AC control (a la Altima) but it was rare. I'd like to see an XE sedan hooked up myself but there are so many mods that have to be done in order to get to SE-R status. Plus get the 15s, convert to discs all around, and blah blah blah. But if you want to keep it sleeper, keep the XE badge on the back intact.


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

jharris1 said:


> The 91-92 E did not have OD with the automatics and still had 4 speed manuals. 93-94 had OD for autos and an extra cog on the stick version.


Oh yeah, forgot to mention the unfortunate lack of a much-wanted 5th gear on my '92 E... :loser: It looks like Nissan slowly added amneties to the E version as the years went on!


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

I like the idea...same idea here with a XE "sleeper-to-be". Good luck and have fun.


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

SE-R's can be had and cheap sometimes. (LOOK A SIG) All I can say is if you are going to build a sleeper, might as well do the SE-R. Yeah, people are somewhat familar with them, but still think in the back of their mind, "its only a sentra". Plus if you buy a E, XE or GXE, you are going to have to find a SE-R tranny, SE-R axles, SE-R wiring harness, SE-R crossmember, SE-R motor mounts for the SR20DET to work. Now finding all those parts is a great accomplishment and a whole lot of money, when you can just buy a SE-R with a blown motor. 

Lets say you find a SE-R. The SR20DET are roughly $1500-1700 + shipping. You will need a down pipe($175-200), HD clutch($300-400), ECU reprogrammed($550+down time from Jim Wolf), FMIC($300-400) or just use the TMIC that comes with the BlueBird motor. Accessories such as new belts, water pump, radiator hoses, boost gauge, oil pressure gauge, turbo timer, oil, antifreeze and tranny fluid. At least a 2.5" catback, 3" recommended. So you can plan on spending a easy $3-4K to do this swap right.

Now that you have the swap out of the way, its a must for a brake upgrade at least and suspension. NX2000 brake upgrade roughly $250.00. Suspension another $600-700 easily.

Once you have gotten all that accomplished, then you are going to want more boost, because that T25 @ 12lbs just ain't cutting it anymore. So the cycle starts over once again. 

Thought I would throw that info out there for you, since I have already been through it. Goodluck in whatever you choose to do. :thumbup: If you need any more info, just yell!


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

pyrocrickett said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to mention the unfortunate lack of a much-wanted 5th gear on my '92 E... :loser: It looks like Nissan slowly added amneties to the E version as the years went on!


E's Came with power steering? In '92 they didn't. The "power" option they came with is brakes. Mine originally had no radio or A/C, and a 4 speed. with the 1.6, would a 5th gear made much of a difference?


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

92sentra said:


> E's Came with power steering? In '92 they didn't. The "power" option they came with is brakes. Mine originally had no radio or A/C, and a 4 speed. with the 1.6, would a 5th gear made much of a difference?


What I meant was that the E apparently came with power steering after '92 (see my previous post, #16), with a few more options available in the years following. As for a fifth cog, I think it would help, particularly when that lil' 1.6 I4 is pretty high in the revs doin' 80ish down the highway! (And for that matter, a tach would be nice too! Anyone know where I can get an SE-R instrument console w/tach?)


----------

